# Good place to buy plants & plant supplies?



## Khai (Mar 30, 2012)

So I wanted to start my first planted tank and start off small since I'm on a budget. I don't want to go overboard with my spending since this is my first attempt at a planted tank. I was planning on buying most of the tank equipment at petsmart.

So here is what I'm planning to get in the order listed:

10 gallon w/ standard hood - use 2, 23W CFL bulbs
AquaClear 20 filter
Aqueon or Fluval 50W heater
CaribSea FloraMax Midnight Black substrate
Flourish Excel as sole CO2 source
Dry Ferts - KH2PO4, K2SO4, PPC Micro Mix
Plants - low to medium light plants
Shrimps + Small Fish

I'm not sure where to buy the plants and plant products yet. So my question is where would there be a good place to buy Seachem Flourish products, dry ferts and plants around the Vancouver and Burnaby area. I don't have my own car yet, so anywhere further would not work.

Also I know Jon's Plant Factory sells dry ferts, but does not have KNO3. Can I substitute KNO3 with Ca(NO3)2?

Lastly, is this list complete or am I missing something for a planted tank.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi and welcome to BCA!

Well, you've come to the right place! Here on BCA you'll be able to find not only good deals but a lot of great advice.

If you interested, I've got:
10 gallon tank setup (includes heater, canopy, light, penguin bio wheel filter, some gravel) 
I've also got all of your dry ferts you need
I've also got some low to medium light plants which I can give you with the setup
I've also got shrimps as well as small fish

If you check up on our web site at CanadianAquatics.com we have most of the livestock listed there and some of the equipment.

Cheers


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Fraser Aquarium, Aquarium West, and the people on this site should have all the plants you'll need/want. Keep an eye on the classified section, as there are quite a few people who regularly trim and sell their plants for cheap. As for KNO3, I really doubt you'll need it; if you keep your tank decently stocked with fish/shrimp, they should produce enough waste for a constant supply of nitrates. If not, most gardening places should have dry ferts.


----------



## alexbn024 (Mar 9, 2012)

From the top of my head, Patrick (Mykiss) from Canadian Aquatics can get you pretty much any plant you want, and they do carry dry ferts including KNO3, $5/lb i believe. JL Aquatics have full line of Seachem liquid ferts with good prices, you can get there easy on skytrain. As for the substitute KNO3 with Ca(NO3)2, can't say, maybe somebody more experienced will be able to answer this question for you.

I am sure there are more options.


----------



## Khai (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the quick replies. 

For the tank equipments, I'll probably just grab it at petsmart since it's close by. The dry ferts, plants, shrimps and fish, I'll likely contact MyKiss once I have all the equipments setup and going. As for the excel, I'll grab it at J&L.

Perfect!! All the planning is done. Now I got to find time to get everything!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

as opposed to the Flourish Excel, I would get Metricide. It only cost $20 for close to a gallon and you use half the dose excel calls for.
I believe  April  (one of our sponsors) carries it in Vancover. Or it can be bought thru Bowers Medical Supply Inc., another sponsor here located in Richmond (seen in the sponsor banner above)


----------

